# To bark or not to bark



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are two of my TreeBranchCalls take your pick $17 TYD.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I like those with the rugged look.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Weasel.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I also like the rugged look and I have one. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Love my tree branch call! I like both Don.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet ! If they sound anything like the calls you made for me they're gonna be an awesome catch for someone !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go YD, will be a good score for someone.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I really like the one I just received with the bark on, a pretty unique style.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

lookin good Bob!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bob's Best Branch Blowers -Warranted to not suck!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They'll suck the coyotes right in for you !!


----------

